# Plus de bluetooth (Solo 2 wireless)



## JChris64 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

ce matin, mon casque Solo 2 wireless ne semble plus vouloir s'allumer...
J'ai tenté la reinitialisation en appuyant 10s sur l'alimentation mais rien n'y fait. Il ne s'allume pas.
J'ai essayé de le recharger, la batterie est quasiment pleine ( 4 voyants fixes sur 5).
En utilisant le fil, cela fonctionne également .
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée?


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2020)

Hello, j'ai eu le même soucis que toi, cependant j'ai réussi à le rallumer une fois, il à bouillonné, je pense qu'il est mort, et je n'ai trouvé aucune note d'Apple concernant ce produit.. Navré.


----------



## JChris64 (10 Avril 2020)

merci pour ton retour. J'ai cherché un peu sur le net, ce que j'ai compris, c'est qu il y a ,comme sur les téléphones portables, une batterie . Il semblerait qu'au bout de 2,3 ans, celle-ci rende l'âme . (Obsolescence programmée )
Donc, je vais m'en prendre un neuf de nouveau car le bluetooth, une fois qu'on y a goûter, difficile de s'en passer par la suite.


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> merci pour ton retour. J'ai cherché un peu sur le net, ce que j'ai compris, c'est qu il y a ,comme sur les téléphones portables, une batterie . Il semblerait qu'au bout de 2,3 ans, celle-ci rende l'âme . (Obsolescence programmée )
> Donc, je vais m'en prendre un neuf de nouveau car le bluetooth, une fois qu'on y a goûter, difficile de s'en passer par la suite.


haha yes je comprends, j'alternais entre le Solo et les AirPods, les deux m'ont lachés je suis passé au AirPods Pro


----------

